# flow team binding(some disappointment)



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

ttthhhhhaaaattttssss what you get for buying flows.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, flows still don't make sense to me


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

extra0 said:


> yeah, flows still don't make sense to me


1. Push down highback.
2. Push foot into binding.
3. Pull up highback.
:dunno:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

doesn't sound that easy for ts...and at $370, wtf


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

let me clarify something. ive already put new bolts in.problem solved. i paid $125,but regularly $375. and will never use anything but flow. i merely wanted to give a heads up to the others who bought them. and to bitch in type so there you go.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

bitch accepted


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> ttthhhhhaaaattttssss what you get for buying flows.


Last time I checked, all bindings have screws that have the possibility of coming loose. Regardless of the age of the bindings, I believe it to be good practice to always do a quick check over all gear before going out, and even after breaks. Has nothing to do with Flow IMHO.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

They actually retail for $500. I picked up that same pair off Sierra Snowboard planning to ride them, took a look at them, and immediately sold them. The hardware on those things look like they were stolen from an erector set. Someone posted a thread on Sierra talking about how they actually went to a hardware store and bought replacement pieces for every screw/bolt on the damn things. I thought about it, but I am skeptical about Flows to begin with after TERRIBLE experiences years ago, so I decided it wasn't worth the trouble. Even though I didn't pay anything close to full retail, I'm incredulous that they could put hardware that shoddy on a pair of $500 bindings. Thankfully, they got rid of the Team for this season. Of course now their most expensive binding in the line is the 24 Real, a pair of $900 bindings plated in 24 karat gold. Silly Flow.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

SnoRidr said:


> Last time I checked, all bindings have screws that have the possibility of coming loose. Regardless of the age of the bindings, I believe it to be good practice to always do a quick check over all gear before going out, and even after breaks. Has nothing to do with Flow IMHO.


keep telling your self that as i ride the 200+ days on my union forces without anything happening to them.


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

stuck up union kids just cuz it didnt happen to you doesnt mean it didnt happen to someone else


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

burtontwinner said:


> stuck up union kids just cuz it didnt happen to you doesnt mean it didnt happen to someone else


Well lets hear an example bud. 

Wanna hear mine? I had a buddy that stupidly bought flows. Second day, cable broke on hill leaving my buddy with 2 bruised ribs and a broken leg! What a wonderful set of bindings! Yes every good product has their faults and mishaps, but it seems that flow has a constant flow of problems :laugh:


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

gotta admit, some of the screws on my romes need tightening after every sesh (not a big deal since I've been waxing after every day recently, anyhow). Loc-tite might help.


----------



## dave1billion (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a brand new pair of M-11 Flow bindings that I rode last week at Telluride.

After 2 days, part of the piece in the highback that is used to adjust the tightness fell out (the tiny pin that was used to hold the part that the cable rests on fell out and the piece that it pinned in subsequently fell out) 

Of course, the shops there didn't have the parts (I wouldn't expect the best stocked shops to have them).
So I'm left with a binding with an unadjustable (and loose) highback for 2 more days.

A few years back a strap broke on another pair of flows that I had. I couldn't find a replacement strap in the shops (although I got something close and worked for hours filing with an emory board to make do). Flow subsequently provided me with a redesigned set.

I understand that equipment breaks, but when a strap on my Salomon Relay Pro bindings broke last year I was able to get the shop to fix it in 5 minutes.

So I'm going to return the Flows. I believe the pin in the M-11 is a design flaw and since the part was unique to this type of binding I was screwed. 

The combination of the two fails and the fact that Flow's unusual design makes quick fixes difficult has turned me off to the bindings.

Just my 22,995 cents worth.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Why do you Union supporters always jump into Flow threads to push your fanboy shit? Yes, you are a fanboy just like we are fans of Flows. You guys are no different. BurtonAvenger already destroyed your precious Unions in another thread.

Every company has faults, deal with it and stop your whining. You don't see us jumping your thousands of Union threads with Flow picket signs.

I already warned several of you about the Flow Teams. I stated in another thread that you guys who order the Teams should immediately ask for replacement parts. Another guy stated that he immediately went to a hardware store and upgraded all of the factory screws.

Nobody is perfect, not Burton, not Flow, and definitely not Union. Now shut your traps and shred.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive been riding albeit a cheap par of flows Amp 5's and I cannot complain too much. Nice in and out, foot falls asleep sometimes etc. Overall knock on wood not too bad, but not too great. In all sports im hard on my equipment and the bindings def take abuse, minor park use, lots of mountain, and just n general they are weakening slightly. I am looking to try other bindings, not flows just to get a different feel, not jumping on a bandwagon but I have a forum young blood and wanna get a pair of shakas, probably not worth the $ but never know till ya try. Over all flows are nice, they wouldn't be around and certain top pros and other up an commers wouldn't use them if they didn't have some bonuses minus free gear.My $0.02


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

First of all Tony, your arguments have no validity whatsoever. You want to know why Flows have way more problems that you hear about? One very good, and what I thought should be blindingly obvious, reason... WAY MORE PEOPLE USE FLOWS THAN BRANDS LIKE UNION. Union serves a Niche market of snowboarders just like Capita and NeverSummer. Flow is much more mainstream so obviously you are going to hear a shit load of problems with them. If 20 out 200 Flow users experience problems, it will still be a lower percentage than the 3 out of 20 Union problems. I've already heard several remarks about their crappy toestrap ratchet around these forums and BurtonAvenger said they have cheap construction and that Union is overhyped.

Sorry ATOTony. I'll believe BurtonAvenger over you any day of the weak. He is the most unbiased snowboarder here that rides and reviews shit loads of products.

Stop being a snowboard punk. Why do you care that much about what people ride anyway? You're going out of your way to go into Flow threads just to bash the brand and push your Union propaganda. That makes you no worse than any of us Flow users. Actually, it does make you worse because none of us here go into Union threads to bash that brand.


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> keep telling your self that as i ride the 200+ days on my union forces without anything happening to them.


dumbest thing i've read in a long time. everyone should check their hardware before heading out. screws loosen, it has nothing to do with the supposed quality of the product, it's the nature of screws. unless you use locking nuts or double nut every screw or use loctite. or unless you ride like you're barely moving at all. a busted highback or jammed ratchet is a different story.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> dumbest thing i've read in a long time. everyone should check their hardware before heading out. screws loosen, it has nothing to do with the supposed quality of the product, it's the nature of screws. unless you use locking nuts or double nut every screw or use loctite. or unless you ride like you're barely moving at all. a busted highback or jammed ratchet is a different story.


+1 

I was just about to edit my post about to include this. Everyone should examine their hardware. A simple examination of the Flow Teams should have raised flags. Those are some of the lousiest screws I have seen. This is why that other guy who bought them immediately replaced screws with better ones. The actual binding itself however is really well built. The base plate and highbacks are excellent.

Also, just because a brand has failed on you once, doesn't mean you should knock the entire line. I feel sorry for you Flow haters who have never even tried a pair purely based on your friend's experience. I also feel sorry that you guys will also never try a pair of this year's NXT Special Editions series bindings. You're missing out big time.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

extra0 said:


> doesn't sound that easy for ts...and at $370, wtf


:dunno: ts isn't the one saying he can't understand them.



tschamp20 said:


> let me clarify something. ive already put new bolts in.problem solved. i paid $125,but regularly $375. and will never use anything but flow. i merely wanted to give a heads up to the others who bought them. and to bitch in type so there you go.


How many years did you piss all over the toilet seat lid before someone put it up for you? They are threaded bolts/screws/nuts on a new piece of equipment. You should be checking them no matter what you paid for them. 

Hell, I had a screw fall out of my NXT's. Did I get my tampon all in a crooked knot and whine about it on the forum? No. I realized I never checked them. I tightened the other ones, replaced the missing one, and I haven't had a problem since.

Blame Flow if the binding fails, not because you can't be bothered to turn a screwdriver.



ATOTony76 said:


> keep telling your self that as i ride the 200+ days on my union forces without anything happening to them.


Guess you're lucky that you got them before Union downgraded their baseplate plastic to something with the durability of a cooked lasagna noodle. 

Do some searching around here, you'll find folks bitching about the tendency of those baseplates to crack, the 10 year old design of their ratchets, and the chronic failures and poor design of the toe straps. Yes, your poor Unions weren't designed and hand made by Jesus himself... they can break, fail, and suck too.


----------

